# Not ready for real friend yet so we got her a fake friend



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is so funny. Of course after five minutes of shaking she had a hole in it.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

My second puppy was a lot easier to train as well...... :grin2:


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wicky said:


> My second puppy was a lot easier to train as well...... :grin2:


Lol. That is cute.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Look how happy Chloe is!! Such a cute video.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That was a very cute video - and very happy Chloe!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww Chloe is so cute with her "fake friend"! I loved the video. Thanks.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

"I shall call him squishy and he shall be mine. He shall be my squishy"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love her new friend, such a cute video.


----------

